# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Majka djeteta mi trenutno  ne dozvoljava upis djeteta u maticu rođenih

## Felixzg

Poštovani, ponovno imam jedan problem pa hitno molim za pomoć. DNK testom koji sam radio privatnim putem je ustanovljeno da sam otac malodobnog djeteta  99,99999%. Odmah sam o tome obavijestio majku djeteta i zamolio je da skupa odemo u matični ured da se upišem kao otac te da se djetetu promjeni  prezime, međutim majka se nije s time složila jer je trenutno nezaposlena i nalazi se u jednoj socijalnoj ustanovi gdje prima veliku pomoć za dijete i zamolila me da još ne idemo kod matičara jer da ako odemo da će ona izgubiti sva prava  i da nikako još ne upisujemo očinstvo. Govori mi da ćemo to učiniti tek kada ona izađe iz te ustanove gdje je trenutno s malim. Što mi je za činiti i da li je majka u pravu? ( Jer mi se čini da neš mulja). P.S. Kao što sam već bio naveo u prethodnom postu majka djeteta je odjavila prebivalište i boravište sebi i djetetu.

----------


## sirius

Ne znam da li je u pravu sto se tice gubitka prava u " nekoj socijalnoj ustanovi" i dali prava gubi ako otac postaje poznanat ( upisom u maticne knjige) . Ali sama cinjenica da se otac zeli upisati u maticne knjige ne znaci da se odmah iprezime mjenja. To je dogovorno , izmedu roditelja.
( ako se nalazi u toj socijalnoj ustanovi potpuno je logicno da je odjavila prebivaliste i boraviste , jer sad ima novo).

----------


## lidać2

Meni je zapelo za oko ovo "neda mi da promjenimo prezime"...ZASTO bi dijete moralo imati tvije prezime iako si otac?...ja imam troje dijece i zivim u izvanbracnoj zajednici a ni jedno dijete nema tatino prezime...moj izvanbracni muz ne vidi apsulutno nosta o tome...

a sto se tice socijalne ustanove...ako je to istina da gubi primanje i mjesto po meni nebi bilo uredu da joj radis problem osim ako imas mjesto za dijete i nju i da ih imas s cime uzdrzavati...ako nema kuda i jos uza to nema primanja kako.ce sama...

----------


## lidać2

Jaooo koliko pogreska u pisanju...isprike pisem preko moba...  :Undecided:

----------


## Felixzg

> Meni je zapelo za oko ovo "neda mi da promjenimo prezime"...ZASTO bi dijete moralo imati tvije prezime iako si otac?...ja imam troje dijece i zivim u izvanbracnoj zajednici a ni jedno dijete nema tatino prezime...moj izvanbracni muz ne vidi apsulutno nosta o tome...
> 
> a sto se tice socijalne ustanove...ako je to istina da gubi primanje i mjesto po meni nebi bilo uredu da joj radis problem osim ako imas mjesto za dijete i nju i da ih imas s cime uzdrzavati...ako nema kuda i jos uza to nema primanja kako.ce sama...



Bok! Prvo, dijete mi je zatajila, samo rođenje djeteta sam saznao 2,5 mj kasnije ..u prethodnim postovima sam već bio napisao da je zatajila trudnoću,  dijete nudila drugome i bla bla bla..., čim je rekla da sam ja otac djeteta odmah sam zatražio da napravimo DNK a ona baš i nije bila za (naime citiram ...njena je rečenica bila " Ne moraš priznati dijete niti se brinuti o njemu ja ću sve sama". Ja sam zaposlen i imam manja primanja, međutim ona je nezaposlena i koliko mi se čini ne mislim baš raditi bilo kakav posao (pod time mislim na konobarenje i slično.) Po meni je logično i u redu da se oba roditelja brinu i skrbe o djetetu a ne samo jedan roditelj. Zdrava je i sposobna ... a ono što sam također zaboravio napomenuti je da je adresa boravišta bila adresa te socijalne ustanove u kojoj se trenutno nalazi tj. po mojim saznanjima preko prijatelja njoj je izbrisano državljanstvo RH.

----------


## sirius

Cuj, preko postova se cinis prilicno nabrijan, a i ne mogu se oteti osjecaju ( koji mozda vara) da ti do majke djeteta nije stalo, a niti joj vjerujes , niti postujes previse. Vecina zena bi uvijek radije birala bilo koju drugu opciju , ako postoji mogucnost, nego da sama gura trudnocu i nakon poroda zivi u socijalnoj ustanovi.
E, sad , zasto je ona to izabrala, ocito su je prilike natjerale. A cini se da bas i nema povjerenjau tebe kada ti se nije ranije obratila za pomoc. Ako ti je stalo do djeteta, i zelis sudjelovati u njegovom odgoju , bilo bi dobro da razmislis kako ces odnos sa njegovom majkom napraviti zdravim i sa vise povjerenja. Jer dijete je rodeno, i ovo je tek pocetak pocetaka.

----------


## Felixzg

> Cuj, preko postova se cinis prilicno nabrijan, a i ne mogu se oteti osjecaju ( koji mozda vara) da ti do majke djeteta nije stalo, a niti joj vjerujes , niti postujes previse. Vecina zena bi uvijek radije birala bilo koju drugu opciju , ako postoji mogucnost, nego da sama gura trudnocu i nakon poroda zivi u socijalnoj ustanovi.
> E, sad , zasto je ona to izabrala, ocito su je prilike natjerale. A cini se da bas i nema povjerenjau tebe kada ti se nije ranije obratila za pomoc. Ako ti je stalo do djeteta, i zelis sudjelovati u njegovom odgoju , bilo bi dobro da razmislis kako ces odnos sa njegovom majkom napraviti zdravim i sa vise povjerenja. Jer dijete je rodeno, i ovo je tek pocetak pocetaka.




Očigledno nisi dobro pročitala što sam napisao prije, dakle napisao sam da majka djeteta nije inzistirala na DNK niti je inzistirala na tome da se brinem o djetetu, kao što sam već  prije napisao ( u prethodnim postovima) dijete je htjela uvaliti drugom muškarcu, od prekida veze a prošlo je više od godine dana nije mi niti jednom nazvala... niti me obavijestila da je ostala sa mnom u drugom stanju !!! Pronađi si moje prethodne postove na  i slične teme koje sam postao a upravo vezano za ovo ili hoćeš da ti copy pejstam sve pa da povežeš cjeline?

----------


## Felixzg

> Cuj, preko postova se cinis prilicno nabrijan, a i ne mogu se oteti osjecaju ( koji mozda vara) da ti do majke djeteta nije stalo, a niti joj vjerujes , niti postujes previse. Vecina zena bi uvijek radije birala bilo koju drugu opciju , ako postoji mogucnost, nego da sama gura trudnocu i nakon poroda zivi u socijalnoj ustanovi.
> E, sad , zasto je ona to izabrala, ocito su je prilike natjerale. A cini se da bas i nema povjerenjau tebe kada ti se nije ranije obratila za pomoc. Ako ti je stalo do djeteta, i zelis sudjelovati u njegovom odgoju , bilo bi dobro da razmislis kako ces odnos sa njegovom majkom napraviti zdravim i sa vise povjerenja. Jer dijete je rodeno, i ovo je tek pocetak pocetaka.




Copy pejstam ti prvu temu još dok i nisam znao da sam otac pa vidi i sama : 

Hitno molim pomoć jer ne znam što mi je činiti. Evo o čemu se radi... prije petnaestak dana nazvala me bivša djevojka sa kojom sam bio prošle godine u vezi i rekla da je prije skoro 3 mjeseca rodila zdravo muško dijete Kada mi je to saopćila bio sam doslovce šokiran pošto je nisam vidio skoro godinu dana a i rastali smo se u svađi. Također nisam imao bilo kakvih informacija od strane nje ili nekog drugog o njenoj trudnoći niti o tome da je rodila. Zamolila me potom da se nađemo na što sam ja i pristao te kada smo se našli počela mi je pokazivati fotografije bebe te rekla da je mali "pljunuti ja". Također mi je rekla da je iza veze sa mnom bila 8 mjeseci u vezi sa nekim situiranim tipom koji joj se jako sviđao, sa kojim se navodno bila zaručila te koji je želio prihvatiti i priznati to dijete kao svoje. (Nisam mogao vjerovati da je bila u stanju takvo što učiniti). Mislim ako je bila trudna, zar nije bila njena moralna dužnost mene kao potencijalnog oca obavijestiti o tome i ova glupost da drugom muškarcu nudi dijete koje je navodno moje? ...Nakon što mi je pokazala fotografije bila mi je rekla da mogu posjetiti dijete. Na sve to ja sam rekao kako bi trebao napraviti DNK test da se uopće utvrdi da li je dijete moje ili nije. Također je rekla da živi kod prijateljice kako ne bi trebala plaćati veliku stanarinu i režije a na kraju je ispalo da ona živi u kući centra za socijalnu skrb. Opet sam ostao šokiran,prvo "živim kod prijateljice" a sada ispada da živi u socijalnoj ustanovi, no bilo kako bilo prelazim i preko toga, i odlazim posjetiti dijete.. ona se pravi kao da se ništa nije dogodilo i počinje priču o tome kako bi bilo dobro da se vjenčamo pošto njoj treba moj potpis kako bi od države dobila stan. (Meni je takvo što apsolutno neprihvatljivo pošto ne mislim ići u brak sa osobom s kojom sam prekinuo prije godinu dana, već i ja dalje tjeram svoje kako bi trebalo napraviti taj DNK test da se uvrdi da li je dijete moje ili nije. Zatim smo se nešto opet sporiječkalii izjavila je da me stavlja na blok listu te izjavila kako sa mnom više ne želi komunicirati i sada kada je zovem na mobitel ne želi se više javljati. Ono što mene zanima je što da napravim u ovoj situaciji - stavila mi je bubu u uho da sam ja otac i sada jednostavno nestaje... P.S. Ono što sam zaboravio napisati je da kada mi je tek saopčila da sam ja navodno otac rekla je kako ona od mene nema nikakvih potraživanja i ako ja ne želim da dijete ne moram niti priznati kao svoje. Također cijelo vrijeme svojata to dijete i govori kako će s njim najvejrojatnije otići van granica lijepe naše. Volio bi saznati istinu da li sam otac ili nisam, pls. help... što da radim???? !

----------


## sirius

> Očigledno nisi dobro pročitala što sam napisao prije, dakle napisao sam da majka djeteta nije inzistirala na DNK niti je inzistirala na tome da se brinem o djetetu, kao što sam već  prije napisao ( u prethodnim postovima) dijete je htjela uvaliti drugom muškarcu, od prekida veze a prošlo je više od godine dana nije mi niti jednom nazvala... niti me obavijestila da je ostala sa mnom u drugom stanju !!! Pronađi si moje prethodne postove na  i slične teme koje sam postao a upravo vezano za ovo ili hoćeš da ti copy pejstam sve pa da povežeš cjeline?


Bez brige , procitala sam dobro sve tvoje postove. I dalje stojim iza onoga sto sam napisala.

----------


## jelena.O

a kako se može izbrisati hrvatsko državljanstvo?

felix sretno

----------


## Diana72

Da nema hrvatsko državljanstvo, ako se ne varam, ne bi mogla dobivati pomoć od države.

----------


## tangerina

mislim da socijalna ustanova nije u Hrvatskoj
svejedno, pravne i činjenične inforamcije bolje ne bazirat na tome šta su rekli prijatelji, nego provjerit sa pravnicima, možda baš u toj socijalnoj ustanovi, ako baš želiš pouzdanu informaciju

a što se tiče roditeljstva i dobrobiti djeteta, slažem se sa sirius, prvo i osnovno bi bilo vidjeti na koji način sa djetetovom majkom postić što veću moguću suradnju i prijateljstvo, barem korektan odnos. Ako se postaviš ko nepovjerljivi neprijatelj djetetove majke, slaba mu vajda od tvog roditeljstva, koje je se sastoji od puno važnijih i složenijih stvari od imena na rodnom listu.

----------


## marta

> a kako se može izbrisati hrvatsko državljanstvo?
> 
> felix sretno


Mnogim državaljnima BIH koji su prije rata zivjeli u RH, djeca im se rodila u RH, bila upisana kao državljani RH prema zakonu SFRJ, je izbrisano hrvatsko državljanstvo. Kao što su Slovenci brisali Bosance, tako ih brišemo i mi. To je jedan od mogućih scenarija...

----------


## meda

Mislim da pomoc trazis na krivom mjestu. Ti trebas pravnu pomoc. 

Uopce mi nisu jasni tvoji motivi. Sta mislis postici s time da se dijete upise kao tvoje?

----------


## lidać2

sigurno je imala dobar razlog zasto je presutila...sto se vidi iz tvojih postova da si kako je sirius rekla "nabrijan"...kako si tek prema njoj da odbija svu pomoc...

da se osvrnem na ono "ona ne zeli bilo kakav posao"a onda naveo konobarenje...eto ja  osobno NIKADA nebi prihvatila taj posao...jer jednostavno nisam na psihi jaka da se bavim sa alkoholicarima i ljudima koji vole svasta izgovorif/napraviti...

Samo ti mogu rec pusti zenu na miru i ne kompliciraj joj vec ionako tezak zivot...nemoj rec da nije tezak jer da nije nebi bila u socijalnoj ustanovi...

----------


## meda

A sta napadate covjeka, pa ta zena bome isto nije sva svoja, ako je suditi po opisu. 

Treba vidjet sto pravno mozes, al prvo jel to uopce ina smisla. Ako s tom zenom nije moguce postic neku normalnu komunikaciju, onda js bolje ne petljati se u to. Sad ce ti rec da ne trazi nista, za pet minuta da se vjencate. Sta je u stanju napravit to sam bog ne zna. Ne kazem da trebas bjezati od odgovornosti, al sta realno mozes? Mene bi bilo strah.

----------


## Diana72

> A sta napadate covjeka, pa ta zena bome isto nije sva svoja, ako je suditi po opisu. 
> 
> Treba vidjet sto pravno mozes, al prvo jel to uopce ina smisla. Ako s tom zenom nije moguce postic neku normalnu komunikaciju, onda js bolje ne petljati se u to. Sad ce ti rec da ne trazi nista, za pet minuta da se vjencate. Sta je u stanju napravit to sam bog ne zna. Ne kazem da trebas bjezati od odgovornosti, al sta realno mozes? Mene bi bilo strah.


To je ono što smo čuli od jedne strane, pomalo je i nelogično.  Drugu stranu nismo čuli niti znamo što zapravo ona želi. Prema tome što je napisano, teško je stvoriti neku realnu sliku.

----------


## meda

Ma daj, pa ne znamo ni na drugim temama pa opet vjerujemo onom ko otvori temu. Ne trebamo ispast nabrijane kokosi jer je u pitanju muskarac.

----------


## Felixzg

> A sta napadate covjeka, pa ta zena bome isto nije sva svoja, ako je suditi po opisu. 
> 
> Treba vidjet sto pravno mozes, al prvo jel to uopce ina smisla. Ako s tom zenom nije moguce postic neku normalnu komunikaciju, onda js bolje ne petljati se u to. Sad ce ti rec da ne trazi nista, za pet minuta da se vjencate. Sta je u stanju napravit to sam bog ne zna. Ne kazem da trebas bjezati od odgovornosti, al sta realno mozes? Mene bi bilo strah.




Pozdrav svima evo mene opet, imam novosti, pomirili smo se  ova moja bivša, pijemo kave i jako smo si dobri..., ona kaže da ću se upisati kao otac tek nakon kaj ona izađe iz te socijalne ustanove jer da joj je tamo super i da se osjeća kao u Hotelu.
Ponovno me lijepo zamolila da ne idem kod matičara za upis djeteta jer meni kak kaže treba njena suglasnost da se ona slaže s tim da me se upiše kao oca. Dogovaramo se o tome da zajedno živimo i da se zajedno brinemo o djetetu međutim ja nikako nisam za opciju braka jer kao što je Meda rekla mene bi bilo pomalo strah da sam s njom u braku pošto je full impulzivna, često mijenja raspoloženje  i ne znam kako će reagirati sutra. Malo je bijesna pa je normalna kao da se  baš ništa nije dogodilo. Ona me ne misli koliko sam shvatio tužiti za očinstvo (barem po njenoj priči ako je za vjerovat) niti ja nju mislim tužiti i ne bi želio da se cijela stvar preseli na Sud. To mi je najmanje potrebno u životu.Problem je kod nje pošto ona sanja da će početi raditi međutim od posla ništa. zapravo da rezimiram zašto me ona moli da se ne upisujem kao otac - Zato što će ona izgubiti svu socijalnu pomoć i što se boji da bi u tom slučaju  Sud  dijete meni dodijelio na skrb,... uglavnom nešto u tom stilu. Malo sam se kakti u međuvremenu konzultirao okolo i čuo kao da ako se ja ipak upišem kao otac da ona ne bi u tom slučaju ništa izgubila. Meni je do djeteta jako stalo i volio bi da se sve sretno završi samo me pomalo strah jer ne znam koju igru zapravo ona igra, da li igra igru da mene ignorira kao oca tražeći nekog BOGATOG da djetetu bude otac ili me ignorira na način da ispadne kao da ja nisam zainteresiran za dijete pa da na kraju izgubim roditeljska prava. Uglavnom dijete viđam skoro svaka 2 dana i provodim za sada jako puno vremena s njim. Vrijeme će pokazati što će biti dalje...

----------


## Felixzg

> Da nema hrvatsko državljanstvo, ako se ne varam, ne bi mogla dobivati pomoć od države.



P.S. Zaboravio sam reć da sam saznao preko prijatelja da joj je izbrisano po članku 12. prebivalište i boravište (tj pobrisana je iz  registra rezidenta) pa sam bio u strahu da ne misli pobjeć preko granice sa djetetom.
A btw rok je 8 ili 15 dana da se ponovo prijavi na novu adresu što ona nije učinila.

----------


## meda

I to sve se promijenilo od 21. do 22.12. Aha.

----------


## sirius

> I to sve se promijenilo od 21. do 22.12. Aha.


Hoce to. I Djed Mraz u jednoj noci posjeti svu djecu na Svijetu.

----------


## Diana72

> Ma daj, pa ne znamo ni na drugim temama pa opet vjerujemo onom ko otvori temu. Ne trebamo ispast nabrijane kokosi jer je u pitanju muskarac.


Pa dotični nju  predstavlja tako nekako. Možda žena pati od postporođajne depresije i treba joj pomoć a ne osuda.

----------


## lidać2

Zanimljiv rasplet....hahaahhahhaaah....  cuda se dogadaju preko noci...

----------


## marta

To ti je duh prošlih, sadašnjih i budućih Božića na djelu!

----------


## Mojca

> pomirili smo se  ova moja bivša, pijemo kave i jako smo si dobri...,


Piju kave u znak pomirbe? U moje doba je to drugačije išlo.

----------


## meda

Pa ima pomoc sa svih strana. Imala sponzora cijelu trudnocu. Ima pomoc od drzave. Sad ima i oca djeteta kojeg iskljuci i ukljuci kak joj puhne. I koji joj placa kave svaki dan. I ja bi takvu porodajnu depresiju. 

Mislim da u zadnje vrijeme neko koristi forum za scenarije za sapunice. Ili za ideje za pisat u moja tajna i moja sudbina.

----------


## jelena.O

> Piju kave u znak pomirbe? U moje doba je to drugačije išlo.


Kak?

----------


## Felixzg

> Pa ima pomoc sa svih strana. Imala sponzora cijelu trudnocu. Ima pomoc od drzave. Sad ima i oca djeteta kojeg iskljuci i ukljuci kak joj puhne. I koji joj placa kave svaki dan. I ja bi takvu porodajnu depresiju. 
> 
> Mislim da u zadnje vrijeme neko koristi forum za scenarije za sapunice. Ili za ideje za pisat u moja tajna i moja sudbina.



Meda apsolutno se slažem s tobom...meni se ipak čini da ona mene da prostiš lagano je.... u mozak...malo je normalna malo nije....prvo što sam napisao je bilo u prethodnim postovima a to je da je dijete htjela uvaliti drugom tipu govoreći mu da je dijete 100% njegovo, onda je imala poslije toga drugu verziju pa je tom istom tipu rekla da je dijete tuđe ali da ga može prihvatiti kao svoje na što je tip navodno popizdio te je nogirao i sterao u tri ( da ne budem prost gdje) onda je ona bila sama, ostala je bez posla i zatražila socijalnu pomoć i otišla u tu ustanovu. Sada priča da me jako voli i da je sve bila njena greška što je napravila, da mi je odmah trebala reći da je ostala u drugom stanju i da misli roditi dijete. Ovo što pišem nema veze sa sapunicama niti scenarijima za  holivudske filmove ovo se trenutno dešava upravo meni. Iako znam da zvuči nevjerojatno ali tako je. Meda, ako možeš probaj mi rastumačiti zbog čega ona ne želi da se upišem kao otac djeteta ako smo si dobri i ako ona želi živjeti sa mnom i djetetom u izvanbračnoj zajednici? Hajde molim te ako možeš?

----------


## Felixzg

Meni se zapravo nešto čini kao da ona sve glumi i da nema veze sa stvarnošću ( kao da je izgubljena u vremenu  i prostoru) a također mi se čini kao da kupuje na vremenu tj. kao da nešto smjera ...
varijanta 1.) pobjeći sa djetetom u drugu državu
varijanta 2.) Navesti nekog drugog (BOGATUNA) kao oca djeteta jer joj ja nisam dovoljno situiran
varijanta 3.) Biti samohrana majka jer joj je to veća fora poradi toga što bi u tom slučaju ostvarivala veća prava 

Još jednom da citiram što je Meda napisala... ona bi malo da jesam otac  pa malo da nisam ... sama sa sobom nije jasna što bi činila iako se meni čini iz iskustva s njom da ona puca na nekog tko bi joj kupovao čizmice, skupe torbice i slično a gospođa ne bi baš radila već bi se provodila. Sve govori samo po sebi do sada ima jedva godinu dana staža... ( samo sam realan i realno opisujem situaciju). A tu ustanovu koristi kao HOTEL ... dakle ako stvarno ima netko ovdje tko se dobrano kuži u pravo neka mi se javi na PM ili neka na forumu da konkretan prijedlog što da učinim jer je ova situacija krajnje zeznuta i ponavljam ispričavam se forumašicama ako djelujem "nabrijano"  na ovu temu ja samo tražim odgovor na moje pitanje "Što mi je činiti?"

----------


## sirius

Je, potpuno je realno sa djetetom od tri mjeseca bjezati bez novaca , posla i obitelji u drugu drzavu ? ( zasto? I od koga ?)
 A bogati kandidati za oceve nalaze se i cekaju na svakom uglu da podizu tudu djecu.

Sto ti je ciniti? 
Nemam pojma. Centar za socijalnu skrb bi mogao odraditi pravni dio, obiteljski savjetnik psiholoski dio, a psihijatar eventualno ostalo.

----------


## Felixzg

Sirius, krivo imaš pojma - ti izgleda uopće ne čitaš što ja pišem.... ( rekao sam da NE ŽELIM POVLACENJE PO SUDU) a ti da znaš onda bi ZNALA da ako odem u centar za socijalnu skrb da automatski ide sve preko SUDA) Ako se sa majkom djeteta dogovaram kakti SPORAZUMNO onda bi sve trebalo biti okej -Ne želim sud, halooooo! Tebi očigledno čovjek treba ponoviti 100 puta da shvatiš. I ne nisi uvijek u pravu kao što misliš.

----------


## Felixzg

Valjda ima online koja pravnica da mi da konkretan savjet jer mi je već puna kapa svega :D

----------


## Felixzg

Nulla dies sine linea (Nema druge već uhvatiti koju pravnicu za kavicu). Odo spat, laku noć svima :D

----------


## spajalica

A da probas na drugom portalu?
Npr. http://www.legalis.hr/
imaju i forum, pa tamo probaj.

a osim toga, jel tebi tesko otici u maticni ured i lijepo pitati da li se ti mozes upisati i na koji nacin kao otac djeteta, bez macinog odobrenja.

----------


## LEIRmam

> Mislim da u zadnje vrijeme neko koristi forum za scenarije za sapunice. Ili za ideje za pisat u moja tajna i moja sudbina.


Amen to that! Ilitiga POTPIS!!!

----------

